# Dubia roach Colony ????



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

As feeding my reptile collection a month is starting to cost a fortune should i breed dubia roaches rather than buying crickets and locusts ?? What is your take and could people give me some info on what i need for breeding roaches cheers :roll2:

Jon


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

no one then i guess breeds dubias :gasp:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I've had my colony since the start of the year, have saved a bundle and have been able to sell some too. 
Will say I still buy odd tubs of crickets/locust/wax worms etc to add variety to diet


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

XtremeReptiles said:


> As feeding my reptile collection a month is starting to cost a fortune should i breed dubia roaches rather than buying crickets and locusts ?? What is your take and could people give me some info on what i need for breeding roaches cheers :roll2:
> 
> Jon


it is worth breeding dif types of roaches i believe i breed dubia and beginning a lobster colony

it is brilliant idea saved me so much money over the past yr and the only prob you will have is to stop them breeding lol

all you need is 

A tub
aluminium mesh
heat mat
thermostat
egg crates
and the obvious dubia roaches

150 adult roaches 3-5/1 female/male ratio 150 adult dubia to every 40ltr tub

for food just use high protein stuff such as layers mesh(poultry feed) cat food etc 

and also fruit and veg

thats al you need really if you buy 150 at 3.1 ratio within 6 months you will not need to worry about buying food again maybe the odd time to mix up the diets thats it really

i hope this helps


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I keep a variety of different roach species, but dubias are very unlikely to escape and make great feeders, I only buy in livefood for variety now.

Best,
Paul


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Dubia and turks are the best to breed i have some that like turks more then dubias so its worth testing some out to see if they like them before buying loads. 
mealworms and waxworms are also very easy to breed.

Try doing some searches on here as this has been asked loads of times and there are many care sheets for all types of livefood:2thumb:


----------

